
Productized marketing services, are doomed to fail - thowar2
https://medium.com/@sjmoody/if-you-launch-a-productized-marketing-service-it-is-doomed-to-fail-f633b617fc4e
======
thowar2
"The typical millennial entrepreneur now exits the 9–5 corporate world before
ever tackling complex tasks, and this only enhances the fixation on the simple
domain."

